# Mine and Kouma's Haunt!



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Well we made it through our first Halloween together without a murder. Not all pics are uploaded yet but will be soon hopefully. I still have to add the stirring witch and a few others.

Halloween07 pictures by kristy510 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid6.photobucket.com/albums/y213/kristy510/Halloween07/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@y213/kristy510/Halloween07/Halloween07060


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Teary. You're photoalbum is set to private. I want to get a look see.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Damnit, I thought I fixed that!



Fixed now


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

looks great, although a murder would have set the tone a little darker......


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Love it Teary!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

What?!? No pics of you guys all dressed up?!?! Great pics TT!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

thanks guys, everything was basically made within the past 6 weeks since we weren't even sure there was going to be a haunt this year.

Oh and BG, after working all day finishing up I was too hot to dress up but Kouma was in costume for a little while. those pics will be coming soon.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

I didn't even stay in costume the whole night, it really was too hot here


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Pictures look great. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I like your variety of tombstones! Hopefully I'll have an assortment like that for next year.... also loved Elvis - made me laugh.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks Nick. Teary saw that ground breaker in BigLots and pointed it out to me. She said, "Can you make something special for that?" And I said, "Oh heck yeah I can." So, I set out to building an array of LEDs and a controlling widgit for it, while Teary carved out a stone. We put a lot of effort into it and it wasn't even meant to be our star attraction, but it turned out to be based on the comments we got from all the folks who stopped by.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Great job, good work on the tombstones.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

man that's a lot of skeletons! You did a great job exspecially considering that you were thinking of not doing it!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very cool tombstones.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks guys, the encouragement really means a lot to us.
Skeletonowl: Do you really think it was a lot? we thought we could use more 

Also, Kristy has uploaded some more pics: new pics pictures by kristy510 - Photobucket


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey now, I'm still uploading the pics, gimme a minute dear before you say I have them uploaded.


edited to say: I finally have them uploaded. I would have had them done sooner if photobucket didn't crap out on me in the middle of the upload.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Those are some nice looking tombstones! and i like the few static figures mixed in, good job!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

looking good you two.


----------

